# Nectar for the Gods



## Bswe22

I was wondering if any of the organic gardeners out there have heard of, used or are currently using Nectar for the Gods nutrients? If so, what products in the line up do you use and in what phase of the plants life cycle are you using them. Lets hear you all the success stories as well as the horror stories. 

Thanks!

:48:


----------



## Wetdog

Is this bottled stuff? If so, you are paying for mostly water and pretty labels.

I'd really consider dry ferts like Espoma. Plant Tone, Garden Tone, Tomato Tone (excellent for flowering), or the like. There are others that I haven't used, but are also high quality.

You might want to think on this.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I use the General Organic line for organic nutrients.  I have tried several organic pre-made nutrients and liked the GO products best.

I like using Espoma products, but generally add it to my soil when making up my soil mixture or transplanting.  You need to be aware of what mj needs in the way of nutrients during the different times of its life to be able to make up your own nutrient schedule with non-mj specific products.  For instance, too much N during flowering will inhibit lowering.  Too little P will cause potency loss and less yield.  Etc.  I suggest for beginners that they use some kind of commercial nutrient line until they become familiar with the nutrient needs of cannabis.


----------



## Bswe22

Here is a link to a good video about the nutrients. 
http://youtu.be/HZg1KaWwIfs

Is this guy blowing smoke or does he know what he's talking about?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, this is the owner of the company--of course he is going to have a great video about his products.  You can probably find You Tube videos by all the major nutrient manufacturers telling you why their product is best.  I am sure that these nutrients will work just fine.  Do they have any advantage over any other organic nutrient lines?  Probably not.  It would be nice if there was some super kind of nutrients out there that would shine above the rest, but actually, there isn't a whole lot of differences in the differing nutrient lines.  I think we all kind of find what works best for us and go with it.  I have tried some things that did not work well for me, but worked well for others and vice versa.

If you already have this line of nutrients, you could go ahead and use them.  It just seemed line they were more aimed at the "experienced" grower (maybe that assumption is misplaced).  As with any nutrient line, start nutes out at a diluted strength and work up to full strength nutrients.  Not all plants like the same concentrations of nutrients so you have to watch your plants to see how they are doing as you raise the ppms.  With organics you need to cultivate good microbe growth, so you cannot use any chemical fertilizers at all with an organic grow as the chemicals kill the microbes.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Just to add some info here...  You can start em at full dose once plant is 2-3ft tall.  Feed every watering with this line.  Never flush with out herculean harvest.  And yes this line is different than any other nutrient line.  I don't believe you can have calcium deficiencies with this line and when used with coco magnesium problems will go away to.  This stuff is good for coco because it has so much calcium.  This line is different in that it adds to yield as a hydro set up would over soil.  Bloom chaos is something special and makes the line different.
There is only protein nitrogen.  No urea nitrogen or nitrogen salt.  Nearly every other nutrient company uses organic urea nitrogen and its bad for plants.  All of their source material comes from leaders in industry like bioags fulvics.  At least you know what your giving your plant is healthiest of ingredients.  The marketing ploy was a contest to let customers design artwork for bottles.  Yes you may be paying for lots of water though no argument there.  This line is different because of how it uses calcium.  Calcium is good for fruit and our pot.  This line will give your plant useable calcium 10+ times of more than any other line.  The nutrients are attached to the calcium molecule supposedly for translocation.  Calcium is the most Mobil nutrient for our plant.  I am using this and the sales pitch got my attention.  My shop was approached by their rep who was trying to give then boxes to take home they declined.  Then called back to get samples after people told them about the line.
They used the 4 part without faith and everyone of them where blown away by the results.  They used other parts 1 at a time to see + dffects with each.  The guano tea part is not recommended by the owner reps or grow shop. Titans grawl is an expensive add on that will add lots of smell and taste.  They choose not to by it.  The schedule calls out for foliar through veg of bloom chaos but they say to much money.  Herculean harvest... You will go through tons of this stuff do t skimp on it.  Also the sweetener is supposedly one of best on market.  But I would have to bet $ sweeteners In this industry are purly their profit margin.  Way to much money for glucose and sucrose.  I have found out that the heavy purpling I saw in stems was from not enough calcium.  I needed to add more herculean to the mix.  There's some info about this line.  

Finally I would agree.....   if you understand what pot wants to eat you will not need to pay so much for nutrient answer.   bottled nutes cut away from profit margin but it is an answer for us more ignorant uneducated lazy folk.  Hopefully 1 day ill have a no till garden that doesn't require bottled nutrients or fertilizers.  I can't see burning your plants with these but you can definatly under apply if your using bloom chaos.  Very few of these bottles will burn plant if any.  But yes they can lead to ph and ppm problems in the soil.

Another nutrient line coming out that has my attention is ag420 or something from that effect.


----------



## Rosebud

I am really liking the books Teaming with Nutrients: The Organic Gardener's Guide to Optimizing Plant Nutrition  and his teaming with microbs.  very awesome book from a guy who used to be a big wig with Miracle grow is now organic, no-till awesome.
Lowenfels, Jeff


----------



## gottaloveplasma

That is on my list of books I want.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I also got "Teaming with Nutrients" by the same author.  Both books are excellent.  Thanks, Rosebud!


----------



## TastyCough

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I use the General Organic line for organic nutrients.  I have tried several organic pre-made nutrients and liked the GO products best.
> 
> I like using Espoma products, but generally add it to my soil when making up my soil mixture or transplanting.  You need to be aware of what mj needs in the way of nutrients during the different times of its life to be able to make up your own nutrient schedule with non-mj specific products.  For instance, too much N during flowering will inhibit lowering.  Too little P will cause potency loss and less yield.  Etc.  I suggest for beginners that they use some kind of commercial nutrient line until they become familiar with the nutrient needs of cannabis.



I have also seen success using General Organic.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Anyways Nectar gives you ability to fine tune feeding regimen.  That being said ive yet to have a good grow and I can't blame nutrients.  Except the fact that bloom chaos didn't come with instructions.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I here watered down piss and feces works to.


----------



## yarddog

gottaloveplasma said:


> I here watered down piss and feces works to.


Yeah,,,,, you go ahead. Let me know how it smokes.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

It's just funny there's a thread about a Lin of nutrients and for some reason people come posting dribble about their products.  That's all.


----------



## nobogart

NFTG grows some fantastic weed Heavy 16 does it better for less money.


----------



## Beavis

Idk if this would still be an active thread...
I have a box of the nectar of the gods products. I'm wanting to try it. Thinking winter might be a hindrance because of the cold. I may be able to do it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Caveman

Beavis said:


> Idk if this would still be an active thread...
> I have a box of the nectar of the gods products. I'm wanting to try it. Thinking winter might be a hindrance because of the cold. I may be able to do it in a couple weeks.


I just got a grow started, going to be using the NFTG sample pack, too...Plants are still seedlings in Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, so I'm not feeding them nutes yet...


----------

